# Trying third Bolt...first two sent back



## Rtteachr (Feb 9, 2016)

So we are not off to a good start in my house with TiVo. Our first Bolt unit arrived last week and sounded like something was lose on the inside, so,TiVo sent out a replacement which arrived today.

I plugged this on in and it made a loud buzzing noise for a minute and then it went away. I figured that was normal boot noise. Well, it would not finish loading channels in set up. I called support and while going through steps the tech asked what the noise was when I plugged it on. After telling him it was the Bolt, he told me that was not normal and eventually this one was determined to send back and a third unit is on its way. This better work, because if it doesn't we are done.

Does anyone know if I should be proactive and call Verizon to reset the cable card? The TiVo rep said to call them and they would help reassign it to the new unit, but I thought I would try and save some time.

Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The cablecard will need to be plugged in and they'll need information on the new box, so there's nothing you and Verizon can really do right now while you wait.


----------



## Rtteachr (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Sounds more like shipping problems than a tivo problem.


----------



## Rtteachr (Feb 9, 2016)

jrtroo said:


> Sounds more like shipping problems than a tivo problem.


I told my wife I wonder if they are getting damaged in shipment. Either way, I can't keep doing this. The third one is the last chance. Although we might consider returning to TiVo and trying one final one from the local Best Buy and cutting out the damage in shipping option.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

I have helped three friends set up new BOLTs in the past month. Two of those units had a buzzing noise upon start up. I'm nearly certain it is the cooling fans and they did get quieter after the unit ran awhile. I've seen other posts on the BOLT cooling fan being a little noisy.


----------



## Rtteachr (Feb 9, 2016)

TeamPace said:


> I have helped three friends set up new BOLTs in the past month. Two of those units had a buzzing noise upon start up. I'm nearly certain it is the cooling fans and they did get quieter after the unit ran awhile. I've seen other posts on the BOLT cooling fan being a little noisy.


Thanks. That is what I thought, but I was REALLY loud -loud enough for him to hear it over the phone. The tech thought it was strange and I couldn't get it working anyway. When you did the set up did you install the cable cars before or after plugging everything in?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nmb333 (Feb 1, 2016)

did the buzzing noise occur with the third unit after a few months? Just want to know because I am considering buying a bolt this week and wanted to know what to keep an eye out for. THanks


----------



## luker20 (Apr 10, 2009)

Rtteachr said:


> Thanks. That is what I thought, but I was REALLY loud -loud enough for him to hear it over the phone. The tech thought it was strange and I couldn't get it working anyway. When you did the set up did you install the cable cars before or after plugging everything in?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I first got my bolt I had the same problem, it was extremely loud, and the noise would speed up and slow down when I would restart the bolt. 
I opened it up over the HardDrive bay and the SATA cable was bent such a way that it was rubbing on the fan! Moved it around and pushed out of way and never had a Noise issue again. Just a thought


----------



## Wexlerbob (Apr 4, 2015)

Many times a careless install will allow wires to rub against the fan. Just like the playing cards we would attach to our bikes with clothes pins when we were kids. It made us sound like we were riding motorcycles. The wires create the same effect which is then amplified by the case.
Luker20 beat me to the punch but that is likely the problem and it can cause failure when the insulation is rubbed of the wire and you create a short.


----------

